# Mk1 Skoda Octavia VRS Cleaned



## rich vrs (May 7, 2008)

thought id post some pics up from today's cleaning of my car.

my wash process was;

Foam - Hyperwash
Rinse - 
Clean Wheels - Wheel Brightener
Wash Body - Gold Class and wash mitt using 2bm
Dry - CG SQD and waffle weave towelle, and microfibres
Wax wheels - Collinite 476
Wax bonet bumper and wings - Collinite 476
Speed Detail - CG SQD
Chat to neighbour who thought i was nuts!

Pics;

Pre Wash:






















































Foamed


















Rinsed;













































Wheels Cleaned;


















Car Washed and Dried;




































Reflection after washing;









Wax applied:




































Finished and Shiny Shots;








































































was definatly a bit rushed to beat the sunset but some out ok and topped up some of the wax on the car.

Comments and Criticism welcome.

thanks for looking!


----------



## 116ies (Oct 4, 2008)

Great job mate, those VRS' are really underestimated cars!

Love the Collinite beading, got some 915 there a few weeks ago and put 2 layers of it on my dad's silver avensis and everyone is commenting on how shiny it is... (even though i polished/waxed it often) from what i gather on DW too it's great for the winter!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks spot on :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice job


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Top job fella:thumb:

We will all be using 3 buckets now:lol:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good days work there chap:thumb:

Enjoy the Collinite beading through the winter


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

NIce job Rich, good to see another Bri member............:thumb:

I must admit though it looks like you started foaming the car and then thought "Sh1te" no before pic's..........:lol::lol:


----------



## Torby (Jul 20, 2007)

Great job! :thumb:

For some odd reason, I always like the green calipers on the RS.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Good work. :thumb:

Going to look at a black Tavia this weekend. Should look gd next to the black furby


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice car!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks great M8 and well done.
Lovely looking car.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

It looks great. Black always shows off the hard work that has gone into detailing it, in my opinion.


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

excellent buddy,i do miss my mark I.They are so understated.Loving my mark II tho


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice to see you on here mate and also nice to see my work doesn't get wasted..............:thumb:

The paintwork and wheels are looking in good condition still...........:thumb:


----------



## rich vrs (May 7, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Nice to see you on here mate and also nice to see my work doesn't get wasted..............:thumb:
> 
> The paintwork and wheels are looking in good condition still...........:thumb:


thanks, unfortunately the wheels do need a clay but I didn't have time and they're not that bad. going to go out and do another coat of wax today if it stops raining today!


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice job, thats a very bris-skoda :thumb:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## naked_brummell (May 7, 2008)

Looks good mate :thumb: like the positioning of the briskoda.net sticker!


----------



## Gareth2665 (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks spanking mate. I do like those motors. Not practical for me otherwise i would have one.


----------



## steveG2 (Sep 24, 2008)

carensuk said:


> Top job fella:thumb:
> 
> We will all be using 3 buckets now:lol:


WOW what a good idea !!!
Nice job on a nice car.:thumb:


----------

